# Toy poodle / Maltipoo



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

teacup poodles shouldn't exist and the word is a byb term.

there are very few cases of reputable breeders of doodles.

I am pushing you towards a toy poodle. 

http://www.poodleclubcanada.club/wp-content/uploads/2020/05/PCC2020Breeders.pdf - here is a list of poodle breeders in Canada


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome, Anna! Will this be your mom’s first poodle? 

This thread is a great place to start the search for a healthy, happy companion for your mom: 🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

'Teacups' have been and should still be an abhorrence in this forum.
A disgusting twist in dog breeding. Created to sell for high prices but not to live very long.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I’ve been a lifelong dog lover and didn’t know “teacup” was a dirty word until recent years. So I try to give new members the benefit of the doubt and trust that they’re here to learn.

Here’s a good overview of what “teacup” really means and why you should steer clear: The Truth About "Teacup" Puppies

And an informative discussion from Poodle Forum: Teacup Poodles?


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I would not go the mix breed route unless you are getting it for free or at a low cost. Plenty lil dogs need homes and I just don't support the breeding of mixed pups for profit. Teacup actually is not a size range for poodles. Perhaps your mom just wants a toy poodle that is undersized. I would be careful hough as the smaller the dog the more health issues arise. They want to jump on and off beds, furniture and many times break a leg or something. Many also have luxating patella's, where the knee pops out of place, painful and many times requites surgery. It is only my suggestion that you find a reputable breeder who has health tested the sire and dam to save you cost and heartbreak later down the line. Another member has provided you a link .


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi Balla, and welcome. Some additional information about why you are getting some of the advice that's been posted.

Regarding teacup toys, extra small size sometimes is achieved at the expense of health. There is a dwarfism gene that also ties in with spinal problems. You definitely don't want a dog that suffers from back pain and hind end paralysis. Extra small size may also come about as a result of liver shunts or other issues that stunt the dog's growth. A good breeder, the kind of person you want to buy from, will make an effort to breed away from anything related to these problems. Their dogs might be slightly bigger, but they will be healthier.

Regarding maltipoos and other crosses, very few reputable breeders will work with crossbreds. A good breeder is striving for consistency and excellence. You can't really predict how the cross of two different breeds with two different body types will turn out. A good breeder doesn't play this kind of genetic roulette. Moreover, good breeders tend not to let their dogs be used to produce crossbreds; they don't want their dogs' offspring subjected to genetic roulette either. Therefore, dogs that end up being used to breed maltipoos and other crossbreds tend to come from poor breeding programs. Their offspring may turn out to be lovely. They may have tendencies to problems. Genetic roulette.


----------

